# USA Trains - Ctr Cupola Caboose Photos



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI...just noticed that USAT has posted photos of the remaning roads' cabooses that were yet to arrive. As a matter of fact it looks like they re-did the entire lineup. So I guess this means they are all in stock.
Very tempting.

http://www.usatrains.com/usatraincentercupola.html

Gary


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary.

I'm kind of disappointed they didn't try and fix the "R" and "L" error in the painting.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Minor detail and I like the one I got. Undec and now lettered for my RR. Looks great. Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the R and L error?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotty:

If you look at the side of the caboose, there is a small "L" on the lower right end on one side and a small "R" in the same place on the other side. Speculation is that the original artwork had an L for left side and an R for the right side.

Some have tried to remove it, but the removal leaves a dull spot. I think that I'll live with my L and R. 


Chuck


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a very nice model, very heavy. I posted a review when I got one of the two I ordered, way back in November. I hope this means I'll get the second one I ordered soon


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

That's why I was disappointed. Should have been super easy to correct, don't you agree?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG. I still dont have my NYC version, W-t-F







Thats it, Im buying no more trains . As ive had it up to here..............


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark with what I have done to rid one of unwanted lettering should have been a minor issue. Most folks would not even notice it had they said nothing. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Still waiting for my PRR version


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished doing up 4 of the undecs into 1 each of the 4 WM schemes that were used over the years, 
would have waited for the factory version of the late speedletter scheme except the color looks to be way 
off... So if just bought a case and did all 4 schemes myself... I didn't think these things were quite up to 
USA's usual standards, not bad though... One thing that I was a little disappointed in was the wheels that 
these things come with, they don't pick-up, or transfer power to the brushes very well at all, after playing 
around with a couple of them trying to improve the situation, I gave it up and put some of my aftermarket 
wheels on all 4 of them, which immediately solved the problem... I removed all the smoke modules, but I did 
want the lights to work, I'll just use the wheels on some freight cars in the future... I also moved the brush 
sets in towards the axles as far as I could to reduce the brush drag as much as possible... All in all, they 
turned out pretty nice...
Paul R...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Photos?


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it just me, or do these cabooses still seem dwarfed by much of the other freight cars available from USAT? 

Xian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This style of caboose in real life was small compared to other cabooses. so thats why it looks as it does.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep a tad bit smaller as in real life so it's not a big deal. Later RJD


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I think too many folks have been looking at too many oversized A-C cabs for too many years... hehe

Mark,
Some pics of the newly created WM fleet if I can get them posted here... I'm not too pleased with the vandal screens in the circus cab, but was all I had available at the time, they'll 
have to do 'til I can something better...
Paul R...


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nicely done!Excellent graphics. I like the screens. 

I posted pictures a while back of the center cupola caboose next to the aristo long steel caboose.It's very clear the Aristo caboose is NOT in 1:29. It's at least 1:24 and maybe even bigger


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Paul. Having helped paint the 1801 into circus colors at the B&O I'm very impressed by your circus job. For scaled down screens, maybe some type of stiff fabric? When I look at 1801 from a distance the screens almost look like a solid sheet, that's the only think I can think of that would be closer than what you did. Nice work! Come to the B&O sometime and I'll make sure you get to see the 1801 and the 236 if they're not in the display yard.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Nicely done!! Could you use porch screen mesh for your vandal covers? 

I drive past a restored Reading caboose in Lititz, PA twice a day that is this northeast style. It is not very big, outside or inside!


----------

